
My Facebook Was Breached by Cambridge Analytica. Was Yours? - jbegley
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/04/facebook-cambridge-analytica-victims/557648/?single_page=true
======
Sylamore
This wasn't a breach, it's literally how facebook was designed to work
historically.

Regardless of whether your friend knowingly accepted the terms of some app
which grabbed all of their graph info you yourself didn't actually consent to
that sharing of data by that 3rd party. You could argue that anything you
shared on facebook was effectively public domain information (that's been my
position for a long time anyway) but it's certainly not how the majority of
users understand it. But now suddenly people realize this information can be
used to manipulate others and they are concerned after handing it out freely
for nearly a decade and they're calling it a breach when it was the system
working as designed?

------
notjtrig
When I deleted my main Facebook they were using JavaScript to analyze unsent
messages, I feel like my computer was breached by Facebook more than my
Facebook was breached by any 3rd party.

